

Iceland's Emerging Cheap, Green Data Centers - tdgrnwld
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/icelands-cheap-green-cloud-how-a-tiny-island-could-drive-big-changes.php

======
s_henry_paulson
I'm in charge of one of the largest datacenters in Iceland.

Two problems I see here:

(1) With datacenters, typically customers want to be located somewhat close to
their operations, and we are only "local" to companies and organizations
within the country.

If anyone has a better idea of how to market our state-of-the-art facilities
abroad, I'm all ears.

(2) Data cost.

In Iceland bandwidth within the country is free, but bandwidth going outside
the country carries a fee.

We take care of this by passing the charges on to the customer for the
bandwidth they consume. While the charges are not overwhelming, whenever I
read articles like this, I always notice how they never take things like this
into consideration, but I'm sure a foreign customer definitely would
(depending on what they are doing).

Perhaps this article is referring to more resource intensive type operations
like genome processing or bitcoin mining, or perhaps we're just not
advertising ourselves properly?

------
Wicher
Iceland has also introduced some pretty progressive legislature to protect
online data and communications:

<http://immi.is/Icelandic_Modern_Media_Initiative>

